# Software for Epson perfection 3200 photo scanner



## Paul4224 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hello - I have an Epson perfection 3200 photo scanner. In my old machine (iMac ~2007 Mac OS X 10.6.8) I have an application called EPSON Scan.app. I use it in the "professional mode", allowing me to set black and white, gamma, etc. for each color. 

I want to use the scanner on my new machine (MacBook Pro ~2015 Mac OS X 10.10.5 Yosemite). I have downloaded the driver, and have done some scans using image capture, but I want to have the ability that I have in the old machine, setting black, white, gamma for each color. Is there a way to do this (I don't have photoshop, etc.)

Thanks - 
Paul


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If this driver does not include the software that you previously had, then Email Epson support Epson Perfection 3200 Photo, Drivers & Downloads - Technical Support - Epson America, Inc.


----------

